# Which Fox Farms are organic?



## Amateur Grower (Feb 22, 2010)

I had always heard that Tiger Bloom wasn't organic, but I recently read that either Big Bloom or Grow Big wasn't organic. Is that true?

AG


----------



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 22, 2010)

The only thing that is organic in there line of products is their Peace of Mind dry ferts all of their soil and Big Bloom Liquid Food. Grow big, Tiger bloom and all their other stuff is all salt based chemicals


----------



## Alistair (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom both contain some organic material.  Big Bloom is entirely organic.


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2010)

Gooeydelta9 said:
			
		

> The only thing that is organic in there line of products is their Peace of Mind dry ferts all of their soil and Big Bloom Liquid Food. Grow big, Tiger bloom and all their other stuff is all salt based chemicals



I believe the phrase used is mineral based. Even their non organic nutes do not kill micro organisms.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Feb 22, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> I believe the phrase used is mineral based. Even their non organic nutes do not kill micro organisms.


 
..and that's a good thing, right?

AG


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2010)

imo it is.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 23, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> I believe the phrase used is mineral based. Even their non organic nutes do not kill micro organisms.


 
Chemical pH adjusters will though.

The Big Bloom is the only organic nute they carry in the liquid form.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 24, 2010)

To call Fertilizers "mineral" fertilizers when a large % of what's in a box of Miracle Grow is made from Petroleum Byproducts is well i dunno......


However, even though I do despise an ALL chemical product, a good semi organic nutrient  line will still give you excellent results. 

Personally I use a semi organic for flower for now( Flora Nova), and a 100% organic for veg (alaska brand ).

So far the absolute best organic that I have found is Metanaturals. 
I just don't like having to buy a separate calcium supplement, and they are $$$ compared to other brands. 

I am actually going to run Alaska brand exclusively from now on, for veg and flower. A little stinky, but man...... the stuff is bomb diggity and 100000000% organic.

Fox Farms is a good start to organics, however it will never be 100% organic. 

Switch ferts..... 


Botanicare Pure Blend Pro
Metanaturals
Alaska Brand

All excellent fertilizers and all organic.

Ditch the FF.All of em.

*** Edit: CHEMICALS SUCK.***


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 25, 2010)

As good as it is, I had to stop the Alaska, due to my wife.:holysheep: 

Had to move some moms out of the basement (too cold), and into a bedroom closet.

Alaska fish in a closet+wife=:angrywife: :hitchair: 

Won't be doing THAT again anytime soon.  

DD


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 25, 2010)

BOOOO!  Gotta sneak some waterings in with it Droopy. I LOVE my fish poo!  Dear lord does it stink but it works sooo well for me in an organic soil setup.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 25, 2010)

you guys got a website for the alsaka ferts?  I'd like to check into them.  I know my hydro stores don't carry it.

I'm using up the last of my FF stuff, and trying out this new General Organic this clone run...we'll see how it works out.  I will be using the Big Bloom, which is the only organic nute from FF along with the GO line....just because I have so much of it, and I do think this and their soil is the best product they make.  I wish I hadn't bought these solubles...lol....anyone need the trio??..lol


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 26, 2010)

They sell it here:

hxxp://www.planetnatural.com/site/alaska-fish-fertilizer.html?id=8TfGgVzJ:68.186.192.177


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 27, 2010)

The Alaska brand can normally be found at Lowes' Home Depot, or Wally world,costco type stores. In the gardening section. 

Wormsway sells it online... as do most hydro supply sites online 

The Grow does smell bad, I mean it is basically just ground up fish(fish emulsion), and other goodies from alaskan seas.

The grow is a 5-1-1 and is all you need for veg... period.Stuff is excellent.

The bloom is a 0-10-10 and I recommend that you don't stop the Grow completely for the first 3 weeks or so.Cut it down to about 1/4 of normal .




I normally run about 2 Tsp per gal for veg of the 5-1-1
during veg. 1 Teaspoon added into your 0-10-10 morbloom will keep em green long enough to see them to the end. 

It really is excellent stuff, and if you are smelling fish on the outside of your room after a good watering, then you need to check your room for air leaks as neg pressure is not  being applied at all times.


Which is KEY to stealth...

Neg pressure = no smell.

planet natural.com is prob one of the best and cheapest sites out there..... really are a good business to do business with. 

Wormsway is only good for ordering small quantities of supplies.. heard some bad ju ju about large "suspicious" orders with em.


----------

